# Flemish & Dutch early baroque vox musik work that would make J.s Bach blushed!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What happen to Flemish-Dutch music between 1650-1750,any key figure smart composer worth checking out.

Flemish motets music ended officially when, whom perfected motets and rival J.s Bach motets, any Flemish or dutch musician J.s bach had in high estime as greater godz, are in is league quite simply said, for vocal music and keyboard music.

What about it?


----------

